# i need him to love me again



## kitkateybug

I found these forums through an internet search and just found out that I'm already a member! It's been over a year since I've been here. I don't remember what I wrote about before but here's what's happening now. 

My husband and I have a fight at least once a week and the past few have been pretty harsh. He told me he doesn't love me anymore because I've changed since we married. He does not look forward to coming home because I'm here. Please tell me what I can do to make him happy again?


----------



## Stretch

Figure out what you were doing when you were happy and start doing it again.

I believe that is from the Divorce Remedy by Michelle Weiner-Davis.

Good luck,
Stretch


----------



## Stretch

Additionally, 

Tell him to get out, work on yourself, do the 180, go no contact(NC).

If he wants to stay, tell him what your ground rules are, marriage counseling, individual counseling, etc.

If you make him acknowledge what he is losing he might want to work on your marriage.

Stretch


----------



## ne9907

This is what you wrote before. Perhaps re-reading it will put some perspective into your situation.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/search.php?searchid=17520929


----------



## harrybrown

Sometimes one person trying is not enough to make a marriage happy. I think both spouses need to work hard to make a marriage work. 

He was in love with you once, and we all say some things that are not the truth when we are angry.

Are you still fighting about money or is is something else. 

You can try to make yourself happier, but you can't make your H happy. Maybe you can have an influence on him. Could you do something without your child or children? And then something with the kids?

I would not put to much pressure into Valentine's day this year, but I do hope he does something for V day. If he does, maybe you can as well. 

I hope your future is better.


----------



## Stretch

K,

Learn to love yourself and it won't matter whoe else loves you because you can find all the validation you need from yourself.

This is all about YOU,
Stretch


----------



## whitehawk

So what are you like to come home to then? Do you nag, pester, just talk about bills , depressing or anything, just about the kids and never him or you two ?
Why does he feel like that , how have you changed so much ?

Just wondering,


----------



## indiecat

What do you fight over? Money? Chores? Sex? Lack of affection?


----------

